# Problem getting a Apple Mac to Scan the image for restore



## Shire-Explorer (Jan 4, 2013)

Good evening,

Please can anyone help me with the following problem that I'm having?

I'm an IT Technician and I have been trying to sort this out for too many hours now...

Basically, I'm trying to copy an image of a mac to another Mac which has a problem on it - This is why the last resort of reimaging it has arisen.
Although I have heard that Carbon copy and Superduper software can be used I've already spent time doing this via the Disk utility method and linking one mac to the other with a firewire cable and one of the macs in Target mode.
I have an external USB HDD involved too.
* I have copied a dmg image of both Macs to the Ext HDD by using Disk Utility. One of the working one and one of the mac with the issue.
* The problem that i have now is that when i try to restore the image of the working mac to the actual problem Mac (which is booted in target mode and controlled by the working mac) - The first thing i need to do is scan the workingmac.dmg image by selecting 'scan image for restore'. - Unfortunately i get the following errors, one when the image is mounted and one when it is not = unable to scan - Invalid argument & Unable to scan "imagename.dmg." (Resource Temporarily Unavailable).

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

I've tried a fair few fixes online but nothing has resolved the problem.

Thank you in advance for any help 

Kind Regards

Rick


----------



## turnell (Aug 26, 2012)

Why not go into iPhoto and take a image shot and send that in an e-mail to your other Mac?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

turnell said:


> Why not go into iPhoto and take a image shot and send that in an e-mail to your other Mac?


Because he isn't doing an image like a photo, but an image like a complete sector by sector copy of the hard drive.

What version of OS X is on each Mac? What is each Mac model?
I've actually never had any luck with the Disk Utility image process. I used CCC flawlessly, but that was back when it was free.


----------



## turnell (Aug 26, 2012)

Sorry, yes you are correct.


----------



## Shire-Explorer (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Sinclair_tm,

Thank you for your reply to my question.
I have checked the details that you requested.

The 'Working Mac' is OS X Snow Leopard version 10.6.5.
I tried to get the model number from the apple menu at the top left of the desktop and got the following info...
Model = iMac
Model Identifier - iMac 11,2
Processor = Intel core i3

The 'Problem mac currently has no OS on it anymore because I tried erasing the disk data in an attempt to see if I could progress this matter further (Bit of a long story). However I've been assured by a team member that they are identical machines and the OS is also the same as the Working Mac.
- I apologise in advance as I have limited knowledge of working with Macs (for now that is...)

I hope this helps you and again, thank you for taking time to help me :smile:

Kind Regards

Rick


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Unless we can figure out otherwise, I guess we do have to assume they are the same. To double check, near the power cord entry, there should be some small text etched in the aluminum, see if the model numbers are the same. I make this point because unless they are the same, one OS can't be copied to the other and it work because of driver issues. I'll have to go home and try on my Mac to see if I can image from one drive to another. It seems the last time I tried, I was able to finally get it to work on a thumb drive by some backwards way. This is one of the few things that doesn't work very Mac like.


----------



## Shire-Explorer (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Sinclair_tm,

Thanks for the information. I have got the model number, they are both definitely a A1311. This was on the underside of the stand base next to the serial number etc.
Thank you for offering to look into this at your home. Good luck but in the meantime if I get any further I will let you know the outcome.

Cheers :smile:

Kind Regards

Rick Hopkinson


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have never had luck with using Disk Utility for this, I have always had success with Carbon Copy Cloner. $40 is a cheap price to pay for something that just works. I just used CCC 2 weeks ago and it was flawless.


----------



## Shire-Explorer (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi MartyF81,

Thank you for commenting on my question :smile:

I may have to go down the CCC route on this matter. It would have been nice to have been able to persevere but time is running out for me to get the mac sorted.
I have a dual role at work where I'm 3 days of 5 as a technician and 2 on Helpdesk so when I'm working as tech I need to get on with it asap. I might have to forget my pride and go for CCC.

Cheers

Rick


----------



## Shire-Explorer (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Sinclair_tm & MartyF81,

Just to let you both know that I had no luck with trying to complete the job using Disk Utility so, as suggested by you both - I used Carbon Copy Cloner to do it. Nice and fast too.
If only I had done it with CCC to start with - Mind you I would still be wondering if it was possible with Disk Utility etc.

Thank you to you both for your help on my posts over the last few weeks.


Kind Regards

Rick


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Glad you got it taken care of. Now that I have an extra Mac, I might try playing with Disk Utility and seeing if I can figure out the workflow for it to work.


----------

